# Ordner Schützen oder wie auch immer



## EuroCent (16. Mai 2007)

Habe eine Frage!

Ich hab eine Download-Datenabnk und eine Galerie, in dem man Bilder oder aber auch andere Dateien Uploaden kann bei der Galerie ist aber das Problem wenn ich das Bild im FF auf Bild Anzeigen klicke dann steht auch die URL da wo es im Ordner liegt gut das ist eigentlich das wenigere problem!

Aber wenn ich nun den Dateinamen weglasse und direkt in den Ordner gehe sehe ich alle darin befindlichen Dateien!

Nun zur Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu unterbinden? Wenn ja wäre ich für eure Hillfe sehr dankbar!

Also ich wollte es so machen das wenn jemand nur den Ordner aufruft eine Fehlermeldung erscheint wie oder wie auch immer

PS: Sollte ich im Falschen bereich sein so entschuldige ich mich hiermit


----------



## OnlyFoo (16. Mai 2007)

leg einfach ne leere index.html, index.htm oder index.php an? =)


----------



## maxiw (16. Mai 2007)

Setze die Ordnerrechte einfach so, dass man es nicht anschauen kann!


----------



## OnlyFoo (16. Mai 2007)

maxiw hat gesagt.:


> Setze die Ordnerrechte einfach so, dass man es nicht anschauen kann!



Dann müsste er sie auf 0711 setzen, er möchte ja die Dateien trotzdem noch anschauen können.
Das würde aber auch eigenen Scripten verbieten, den Ordner zu durchsuchen.
ich würde einfach die index.html anlegen, fertig =)


----------



## EuroCent (16. Mai 2007)

Index.html erstellt

Hätt ich auch draufkommen können  *lol*

Aber ich dachte das es da eine art .htaccess gibt die einfach nur den Ordner sperrt aber nicht darin die enthalten daten!


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (16. Mai 2007)

Versuch es mal mit einer .htaccess mit dem Inhalt

Options -Indexes

Damit sollte Directory Listing ausgeschaltet sein.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## multimolti (16. Mai 2007)

oder mach dir ein PHP Script, was die Bilder aus dem Ordner läd, und in ein neues, genauso großes leeres Bild reinpackt. Dann kannst du auch noch Specials wie Wasserzeichen oder automatische Verkleinerung reinbauen.
Die Bilder würdest du dann mit <img src="bild.php?bild=testbild.jpg"> laden, und den Ordner könntest du mit einer .htaccess mit dem Inhalt "Deny from all" schützen.
So habe ich es gemacht, und das ist glaube ich auch die sicherste Methode. Dadurch sind auch die Originalbilder geschützt, und du kannst z.B. nur die Version mit dem Wasserzeichen anzeigen lassen, ohne das Original dabei zu verändern.

Wenn du willst schicke ich dir mal mein Script, dass das macht, ist eigentlich eine gute Sache!

------------------------------------
@GalaxyWarrior:
Auf deiner Homepage http://www.manuel-ritter.de/ ist DAS:
index
Parse error: parse error, unexpected '<' in /srv/www/htdocs/web0/html/inc/pages.inc.php(19) : eval()'d code on line 1

Warning: Missing argument 2 for content::news_show() in /srv/www/htdocs/web0/html/inc/classes.inc.php on line 131

Warning: Missing argument 3 for content::news_show() in /srv/www/htdocs/web0/html/inc/classes.inc.php on line 131

Warning: Missing argument 4 for content::news_show() in /srv/www/htdocs/web0/html/inc/classes.inc.php on line 131

Warning: Missing argument 5 for content::news_show() in /srv/www/htdocs/web0/html/inc/classes.inc.php on line 131

MySQL query fehlerhaftIncorrect table name ''

glaube ich nicht so geplant. Kommt gleich wenn man drauf geht, solltest du eventuell fixen!

------------------------------------


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (16. Mai 2007)

Jo ich weis ^^ ich hab das Problem dass ich in ner Datenbank nen Eintrag hab $x,$y,$z ... und er die Variablen aber nicht durch den Interpreter jagt wenn ich die abrufe, habs auch mit eval() bisher nicht hinbekommen. Ma warten ob noch jemand auf meinen Thread diesbezüglich antwortet ^^. Muss ma wieder die funktionierende Version hochladen wo die Variablen statisch drinstehen ^^.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

